# Northerns in SD



## J.Jenson (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi everyone! I want to make some pickled northern and would like to know where a good spot is to caught some Northerns in the spring. I ususally fish in Minnesota and haven't had very many chances to fish in South Dakota until this year. Any information would be great. Thanks!


----------



## shadowman (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey man hit lakes with running water or active inlets and outlets. Lakes Mary, John, Norden, Albert, and Poinsett all offer really good Northern fishing with the open water. People are starting to catch some nice slimers already. The Herman, Madison, Brant system also has some decent pike fishing. The Big Sioux also has fair Northern fishing! Good Luck!


----------



## duckraider (Feb 18, 2011)

Try this method on Lake Oahe.
http://www.youtube.com/user/willcfish?f ... WcpDA0ZEGQ


----------



## J.Jenson (Oct 7, 2010)

That looks pretty crazy. Im thinking about going up by lake thompson in about 2 weeks or whenever the water starts to go down more.


----------

